# Poem, love letter from my Cabo friend



## Cabo2004

te estraño cada dia mas, y no dejo de pensar en ti mi amor....

POEMA PARA LA MUJER MAS BONITA

quisiera estrecharme entre tus brazos  dicerte que te quiero, te amo, y aun mas de lo que mereces, mientra nos queramos nos amaremos como ninguna otra pareja, porque nos vamos a querer con toda el alma.

I received this email from my new friend from Cabo and am just learning spanish..Can some one help me figure out how much he misses me?  I miss him very much and would like to write back and tell him so.  But I am limited in my abilities.  

Thanks, CaboChick2004.


----------



## funnydeal

Cabo2004 said:
			
		

> te estraño cada dia mas, y no dejo de pensar en ti mi amor....
> 
> POEMA PARA LA MUJER MAS BONITA
> *
> quisiera estrecharme entre tus brazos  dicerte que te quiero, te amo, y aun mas de lo que mereces, mientra nos queramos nos amaremos como ninguna otra pareja, porque nos vamos a querer con toda el alma.*
> 
> I received this email from my new friend from Cabo and am just learning spanish..Can some one help me figure out how much he misses me?  I miss him very much and would like to write back and tell him so.  But I am limited in my abilities.
> 
> Thanks, CaboChick2004.



This is a literal translation,  I hope it helps.

I want to be hold in your arms, to tell you how much I love you, and much more that you deserve, while we love each other, we will love us as any other couple, becasue we will love each other with all the soul.


----------



## Maeron

Cabo2004 said:
			
		

> te estraño cada dia mas, y no dejo de pensar en ti mi amor....


I miss you more every day and never stop thinking about you, my love.

- - - - - - -
("_estraño_" is actually spelled "_extraño_")



			
				Cabo2004 said:
			
		

> POEMA PARA LA MUJER MAS BONITA
> 
> quisiera estrecharme entre tus brazos  dicerte que te quiero, te amo, y aun mas de lo que mereces, mientra nos queramos nos amaremos como ninguna otra pareja, porque nos vamos a querer con toda el alma.


Poem for the loveliest woman

I would like to be held tightly in your arms tell you that I love you, I love you very much, and even more than you deserve, let us love each other, let us love each other like no other couple, because we are going to love each other with all our hearts and souls.

- - - - - 
("_dicerte_" is actually spelled "_decirte_")
I find it challenging to translate the sequences "_te quiero, te amo_" or "_nos queramos, nos amaremos_" into English, because both "_querer_" and "_amar_" mean love, but "_amar_" is perhaps a little stonger, or more sensual, or more spiritual. Anyway the repeated sequence of "_querer_, _amar_" is quite poetic


----------



## zebedee

Cabo2004 said:
			
		

> te estraño cada dia mas, y no dejo de pensar en ti mi amor....
> 
> POEMA PARA LA MUJER MAS BONITA
> 
> quisiera estrecharme entre tus brazos  dicerte que te quiero, te amo, y aun mas de lo que mereces, mientra nos queramos nos amaremos como ninguna otra pareja, porque nos vamos a querer con toda el alma.
> 
> I received this email from my new friend from Cabo and am just learning spanish..Can some one help me figure out how much he misses me?  I miss him very much and would like to write back and tell him so.  But I am limited in my abilities.
> 
> Thanks, CaboChick2004.



As you can see, I think we can safely say he misses you immensely...  
If you need help translating your answer back, just let us know. We'll all be only too pleased to help ! Vive l'amour!!


----------



## Cabo2004

Thank you so much for the translations I received.   I used a translator to reply to my friend and tell him that he knocked my socks off and he wrote the following.  Which, again through a translator makes me think he thinks I had an accident and ended up in a ditch/ravene?  And that I'm on drugs? or he is....HELP!  I promise I will ask for help when I am replying next time!  You have all been so helpful.  Here is what he says:

hola "me" me estas desiendo que tubiste un acidente, que chocaste y te 
fuiste a un barranco eso es lo que me quieres a dar entender, si es asi 
estoy muy asustado, espero que te encuentres bien mi amor.

te estraño mucho y no puedo seguir mas tiempo sin verte, te estas metiendo 
en mis venas como una droga que nesecita mi cuerpo no se que "me" hacer .......take care of yourself.....


----------



## Ashana23

yes, he thinks you had an accident and crashed. he asks if that's what you meant to say and if so, then he is very worried and hopes you are ok.  the second paragraph says:
 "I miss you very much and I can't stand not seeing you for very much longer, you are getting into my veins like a drug that my body needs, I don't know what to do... take care of yourself..."


----------



## Cabo2004

Ashana23, 

Thank you for your quick reply.  I guess that's what I get for telling him he knocked my socks off!  I would like to tell him this:

I did not get into an accident!  It must have been how my words were translated by the internet translator.   I tried to say that I loved your poem and I do love your emails.  They make me feel alive again!   But they also make me desparate to see you.  Unfortunately, I have no vacation left this year and will probably not be able to come until next March.  I want to call you on Saturday at home at 9am.  Will you be there or is there a better time?
I miss you so much and the feeling I get when I am near you.

Please keep in touch, and don't get discouraged!  You are in my heart always!


Can you help me?  Thanks, Cabo2004


----------



## Ashana23

Here's a translation for you:

No tuve un accidente.  Debe ser una mala traduccion por parte del traductor en el internet que use.  Queria decir que me encanto tu poema y que me encantan tus mails.  Hacen que vuelvo a sentirme viva.  Pero tambien me hacen desesperada para verte.  Desafortunadamente no tengo mas vacaciones este año y probablemente no podre regresar hasta marzo.  Quiero hablarte en casa el sabado a las 9 de la manana.  Estaras en casa?  Si no, a que hora te podria hablar?
Te extraño tanto y extraño como me siento cuando estoy cerca de ti.
Por favor, mantengate en contacto y no te desesperes!  Estas siempre en mi corazon!


----------



## Cabo2004

Ashana23,
Thank you for helping us 'read' what our hearts are saying.  What a wonderful thing you do here at this forum.  I was so desparate to understand what was being said.  I must learn Spanish quickly!  Do you have any suggestions?

Regards,

Cabo2004


----------



## funnydeal

In this forum, some people have suggested some links:

Look at this link: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=22298


----------



## Cabo2004

Thank you so much!  I've bookmarked it!  Do you think you can help with this from my friend?  There are words I don't understand.  I think he is saying that I don't have to worry about the beach address and that he is very happy about something I am sending for his camera.  

hola!  si no encontraste la playera no hay problema, lo que me interesa 
mas el cargador de la camara no sabes como te lo agradeceria que me la 
mandes please i need that.........
I am trying to get him to give me a postal code to his home or work address of which I have.  And this is what he wrote back...susan mi amor mandamelas al Mango Deck, aqui me entregan la caja....  c.p. 23410
What I don't know is if he is telling me to send to his work or his home....I'm confused and but trying!  
Thanks


----------



## Cabo2004

It's kind of funny if you've read this far in this string.....I actually did end up in a car accident the weekend after my friend mistook my emails as such....very minor, no injuries...But strange.....=-)


----------



## belén

Cabo2004 said:
			
		

> Thank you so much!  I've bookmarked it!  Do you think you can help with this from my friend?  There are words I don't understand.  I think he is saying that I don't have to worry about the beach address and that he is very happy about something I am sending for his camera.
> 
> hola!  si no encontraste la playera no hay problema, lo que me interesa
> mas el cargador de la camara no sabes como te lo agradeceria que me la
> mandes please i need that.........
> I am trying to get him to give me a postal code to his home or work address of which I have.  And this is what he wrote back...susan mi amor mandamelas al Mango Deck, aqui me entregan la caja....  c.p. 23410
> What I don't know is if he is telling me to send to his work or his home....I'm confused and but trying!
> Thanks



Hey Cabogirl
Sorry to hear about the accident, hope you were not harmed...
He is telling you not to worry if you didn't find his sweater? or some other clothing piece. He is asking you to please send him the camera charger.
And then he is telling you to send the box to Mango Check (that must be his workplace, right?) because that's where he will get the box delivered to.

Good luck and keep it up!!!


----------



## Cabo2004

You are right!  He wanted an L.A. Lakers "tent" shirt, but I think he may have mean't T'shirt.  The specifications were purple and yellow....I have certainly received an education in the last few weeks trying to locate his shirt here in Arizona!  No one has purchased their L.A. stock as "Shaq" has left?  And they don't know how good they will be yet?  Everyone in Cabo seems to be a Lakers fan...Thank you so much!


----------



## Ashana23

Playera is a mexican word for tee-shirt. 

A translation for what he wrote is:
"send me them to the Mango Deck, here they will give me the box... zip code 23410."

He wrote C.P. 23410 which stands for Codigo Postal = postal code = zip code


----------



## funnydeal

Cabo2004 said:
			
		

> It's kind of funny if you've read this far in this string.....I actually did end up in a car accident the weekend after my friend mistook my emails as such....very minor, no injuries...But strange.....=-)




   That is odd .... I hope you are ok


----------



## Cabo2004

YES, I was ok.  But I have another email from my friend that I am having trouble with.  

He says:
hola (me) buenos dias como estas, que lindo dia es hoy hacer mucha calor aqui en "Los cabo".

que tengas buen dia hoy, te estraño mucho cuidate, este es tu amor prohibido....cuida mucho a tus niños..........

I think he is saying:
Hi (me), good day how are you, Its a pretty day today and warm in Cabo.

That have good I gave today, I miss you a lot take care,....Then I lose what he is trying to say about a prohibited love and children...
Can you help me?  I surely would appreciate it...

Cabo2004


----------



## Cabo2004

YES, I was ok.  But I have another email from my friend that I am having trouble with.  

He says:
hola (me) buenos dias como estas, que lindo dia es hoy hacer mucha calor aqui en "Los cabo".

que tengas buen dia hoy, te estraño mucho cuidate, este es tu amor prohibido....cuida mucho a tus niños..........

I think he is saying:
Hi (me), good day how are you, Its a pretty day today and warm in Cabo.

That have good I gave today, I miss you a lot take care,....Then I lose what he is trying to say about a prohibited love and children...
Can you help me?  I surely would appreciate it...

Cabo2004


----------



## badger

Can anyone translate into spanish for me the phrase"pulling your leg" 

thanks in advance. b


----------



## funnydeal

badger said:
			
		

> Can anyone translate into spanish for me the phrase"pulling your leg"
> 
> thanks in advance. b




"tomar el pelo"


----------



## belén

Cabo2004 said:
			
		

> YES, I was ok.  But I have another email from my friend that I am having trouble with.
> 
> He says:
> hola (me) buenos dias como estas, que lindo dia es hoy hacer mucha calor aqui en "Los cabo".
> 
> que tengas buen dia hoy, te estraño mucho cuidate, este es tu amor prohibido....cuida mucho a tus niños..........
> 
> Cabo2004



Hello!!

He is saying
Hi, good morning, how are you, what a beautiful day, it's going to be a hot day here in Los Cabo.
I hope you have a nice day today, I really miss you, I am your forbidden love...take good care of your children.


Uhh, this is really getting interesting


----------



## Cabo2004

Hello,  Can someone translate this for me, I am getting confused!!!

"solo queria pasarmela bien contigo tener una historia inolvidable..."

Something about being alone and an unforgetabe history?  I can't make out what how the sentence is suppose to flow in english...

Please help me  

Thanks


----------



## belén

Cabo2004 said:
			
		

> "solo queria pasarmela bien contigo tener una historia inolvidable..."



I only wanted to have fun with you and have an unforgettable story. 

So, what happened??


----------



## Cabo2004

Belen,

It is very interesting.  Romantic, just out of reach....It's like being a teenager again...But in secret code!  thank you for your help....I really appreciate it!


----------



## VenusEnvy

Yes, Cabo, but don't stop there! Come back to us soon.      Ahh, it makes me think of being young . . .


----------



## Cabo2004

This is the latest from my friend in Cabo.  Can someone help me translate?  It is too confusing form me to follow as he is not a very good speller...Thank you   sooo much!!

Cabo2004  

hola? espero te encuentres bien, te escribo para darte las gracias por todas 
las cosas que me mandaste no sabes como te lo agradesco, Ana esta muy feliz por todas las cosas que le regalaste que no sabe como corresponderte o 
pagarte el favor.

estoy triste por algo, el cargador que me mandaste no le quedo ala bateria, 
asi que no me sirvio de nada, el chip si le quedo pero de todas manera 
muchas gracias susan te lo agradesco.

las cajas las recibi hoy asi que hoy en la noche voy a ir al squid roe para 
preguntar por Adriana y entregarselas.

que hay de nuevo, como has estado, te estraño mucho mi amor, siento mucho lo que paso entre tu esposo y tu,sigo pensando en ti puedes hablarme cuando tu quieras a mi casa no hay problema.

oh gracias por las fotos que me mandaste estoy feliz por eso. me mandaste la 
que mas me gustaba, donde te miras mas sexy la voy a conservar para siempre, porque te miras muy bonita me gusta el tono de tu piel.

love paco

I miss you very much.

take care of yourself and said hi a tus niños. Ana quiere conocerlos dice 
que estan muy bonitos.

write soon


----------



## belén

Hi Cabogiril, here it is!!
(He is so sweet btw) - Hugs 
--------------------------------------------------------

Hi
I hope you are feeling well, I am writing to thank you for everything you sent me, you can't imagine how thankful I am. Ana is very happy for all the presents you gave her, she doesn't know how to pay you (the favor) back
I am sad for something..the battery charger you sent me doesn't work with the battery, so I can't use it..The chip did work but still, Susan, thank you so much.
Just today I got the boxes, so tonight I will go to the Squid Roe to ask for Adriana and give them to her. 
So, what's new in your life? How have you been? I miss you so much, my love, I am sorry about what happened between your husband and you, I am still thinking of you, you can call me at home anytime, no problem.
Oh, thanks for the pictures you sent me, I am so happy for that, you sent me the one I liked the most, where you look sexier, I will always keep it, because you look so pretty and I like your skin tone.

Love paco

I miss you very much.

take care of yourself and said hi to your children. Ana wants to meet them, she says that they are very beautiful. write soon


----------



## Cabo2004

yes, he is isn't he...Very hard to get over....


----------



## Cabo2004

I normally would try to do this through an online translator but I would like for this to be readable to Paco in Spanish...Would someone have time to translate this for me?  thank you so much, I have enjoyed reading the banter back and forth amongst the members...It's nice to see some good hearted humor =)...

Paco,

I will look for an adaptor for you from the maker of the camera.  Please do not worry about the gifts.  Visiting your country, your culture and people like you, is priceless.  I must thank you personally for showing me the way to sensual, emotional gratification.  Even though there were crazy tense moments since the last time I wrote to you, my relationship with my husband has grown tremendously.  We have both found ways to communicate our feelings to one another freely, without judgment or resentment.  You were the wake up call I have been waiting for.

I know that when I come to Cabo again, we will be able to look back at this time with fond memories, as you and I will always remain friends.  And, maybe wonder just a little, wrong or right, what could have been.  I am always amazed by how little I know the older I get…when you opened this door for me, so much came rushing in, it was overwhelming.  And it felt good.  You did what you said you wanted to do and have created an unforgettable story.  Mine.

Everyone here is good and we are getting ready for the holidays, Christmas and the New Year.  My children are so excited!  They hop around all the time like pogo sticks!  Please let me know when you find Adriana.  I am sorry I do not have her last name, and I appreciate so much that you are going to look for her.  I will be curious if she remembers me…I wish you all a very happy and healthy year-end.   I will call you soon.  

Please write, my love to you,


----------



## belén

Hi Susan, here it is, you guys are really sweet with each other, that's 
so nice 
Good luck!
Belén

----------------------------------------------
Paco

Buscaré un adaptador de la marca de tu camara. No te preocupes de los regalos. Visitar tu país, tu cultura y gente como tú no tiene precio. Te tengo que agradecer personalmente que me enseñaras el camino hacia la gratificación sensual y emocional.. A pesar de que ha habido momentos  tensos desde la última vez que te escribí, mi relación con mi esposo ha crecido de modo tremendo. Hemos encontrado formas de comunicar nuestros sentimientos hacia el otro con libertad, sin juicios ni resentimientos. Fuiste la voz de alarma que estaba esperando. 
Sé que cuando vaya a Cabo otra vez, seremos capaces de mirar el pasado con buenos recuerdos porque tú y yo seremos siempre amigos. Y quizá nos preguntaremos que habría pasado si...
Siempre me sorprende lo poco que sé aún haciéndome mayor...y cuando abriste esa puerta en mi...salió tanto de dentro que fue arrasador. Y me hizo sentirme bien. Hiciste lo que dijiste que querías hacer y creaste una historia inolvidable. La mía.

Aquí están todos bien y nos estamos preparando para las fiestas de Navidad y Año Nuevo.¡Mis niños están emocionados! Saltan por la casa como resortes. 
Avísame cuando veas a Adriana. Siento no saberme su apellido. Te agradezco de corazón que la busques. Tengo curiosidad por saber si se acuerda de mi...
Te deseo un muy feliz y saludable fin de año. Te llamaré pronto

Por favor, escríbeme pronto. Mucho amor,


----------



## Cabo2004

Thank you Belen, that was beautiful....  

I will let you know what happens.  Stay well, wishing you happiness,


----------



## Irell

para Belen,

'gente como tú no tiene precio'... I think it suits you too!!!


----------



## belén

Irell said:
			
		

> para Belen,
> 
> 'gente como tú no tiene precio'... I think it suits you too!!!




Muchas gracias por el piropo Irell!!!!!


----------



## Cabo2004

hola, como estas? no se si te ahigas confundido con lo que yo te pedi, es el cargador para la bateria no es adaptor, es una pieza chica donde se 
pone la bateria a cargar........ 

te estraño mucho mi amor quiero saber cuando vas a venir a los 

Hi All, 
This is my attempt at what Paco is saying....

Hi, how are you?  _something about me being confused over what he asked for,_ its the charger for the battery not the adaptor, it is a small piece where you put the battery to charge.

I miss you a lot my love and want to know when you are coming to Los Cabos........

Am I close?   ----Gracias----=)


----------



## funnydeal

You are right

You did well


----------



## Cabo2004

And now I am going to attempt this one!  Please feel free to correct me as I have no idea what I am doing.  This is so fun!

Paco writes:

buenas noches espero te encuentres bien, ya le entregue las caja a la señora Adriana esta muy feliz te obtenerlas dice que muchas gracias. 

_Good evening I hope you are doing well, I already delivered the boxes to the lady adriana who was very happy to get them and says thank you so much._

te deseo mucha felicidad a lado de tu bonita familia que pasen muy 
bonito navidad y año nuevo nosotro estabos muy bien aqui en cabo san lucas. 

_I wish you a lot of happiness and your beautiful family a very pretty Christmas and new year.    soemthing about it's very good in cabo?_

no te preocupes por el cargador que te pedi voy a buscarlo aqui haber si lo 
puedo encontrar no quiero darte mas molestias me siento un poco mal por eso, te agradesco mucho por lo que hiciste por mi, cuando vengas a cabo me dices cuanto te debo para pagarte porque tu sabes que todo en esta vida tiene un 
valor....

_do not worry about the charger I asked for, I will try to find it.  I don't want to inconvenience you and I feel a little badly for that.  I appreciate so much what you did for me, when you come to cabo tell me how much so I can pay you because you know that everything in this life has value    _ 

te estraño mucho mi amor pienso mucho en ti ...........
_I miss you so much my love, I think about you a lot......_

What do you think?  I couldn't make out what he was saying about Cabo after a beautiful Christmas...   ----thank you----


----------



## Cabo2004

thank you funnydeal....


----------



## funnydeal

te deseo mucha felicidad a lado de tu bonita familia que pasen muy 
bonito navidad y año nuevo *nosotro estabos muy bien aqui en cabo san lucas. * 
_I wish you a lot of happiness and your beautiful family a very pretty Christmas and new year.    soemthing about it's very good in cabo?_



*All of us are doing well here in Cabo San Lucas.*


----------



## Cabo2004

Thank-you Funnydeal.  I'll bet it's beautiful at Christmas in Cabo.....Stay well...


----------



## Cabo2004

te sueño mucho no se porque, pero pienso mucho en ti donde estas quiero 
estar a tu lado para desirte cosas bonita y demostrarte mi amor..............

I am stuck on this sentance....Can someone help me translate it?

Mucho Gracias,


----------



## funnydeal

Cabo2004 said:
			
		

> te sueño mucho no se porque, pero pienso mucho en ti donde estas quiero
> estar a tu lado para desirte cosas bonita y demostrarte mi amor..............
> 
> I am stuck on this sentance....Can someone help me translate it?
> 
> Mucho Gracias,



This is my try:

"I dream of you a lot, I don't know why, but I think of you so much.

Where are you?  I want to stay by your side to tell you sweet/pretty things and show you my love ...

Where are you?  I want to stay by your side to speak words of love to you and show you my love ... "


Please correct me


----------



## Soupdragon

Good translation Funny deal. Makes sense to me. Sounds nice too. I'd go for the version with the "sweet/pretty things".


----------



## funnydeal

Soupdragon said:
			
		

> Good translation Funny deal. Makes sense to me. Sounds nice too. I'd go for the version with the "sweet/pretty things".



Thank you, Soupdragon

I guess I was more poetic with the second version.


----------



## Cabo2004

Would "I want to stay by your side" also equate to "I want to be next to you" or "I want to be with you" in what you might say to someone in english?

Thank-you funnydeal...


----------



## Artrella

Cabo2004 said:
			
		

> Would "I want to stay by your side" also equate to "I want to be next to you" or "I want to be with you" in what you might say to someone in english?
> 
> Thank-you funnydeal...





I'd say "I want to be by your side" "I want to be with you" "If only I could be with you, holding you tightly!"  


There are more and more ways to describe that feeling.... aaawww!!!

"I wish I were there with you" ....


I understand you Cabo!!!


Art


----------



## mjscott

Being in love is probably the quickest "drug" for learning another language! Thanks for spicing up our forum!


----------



## Artrella

mjscott said:
			
		

> Being in love is probably the quickest "drug" for learning another language! Thanks for spicing up our forum!





Sí señora!! Así es!!!


----------



## Cabo2004

Thank you Artrella and mjscott!  It is spicey, but a very bittersweet story.  I appreciate your help in translating.  I do try very hard to work the words out myself, but it is phrases like this that I want to understand what the heart is saying.  I wish you all a wonderful end of the year where ever you are!


----------



## Artrella

Cabo2004 said:
			
		

> Thank you Artrella and mjscott!  It is spicey, but a very bittersweet story.  I appreciate your help in translating.  I do try very hard to work the words out myself, but it is phrases like this that I want to understand what the heart is saying.  I wish you all a wonderful end of the year where ever you are!






Thank YOU Cabo!!! And good luck for you!!  ​Art


----------



## Alaino

Your post just ends without us hearing about the ending?  Was it a happy one or did you grow apart?
I'm 29 and I went on vacation for the first time ever for Spring Break in Cabo San Lucas.  While I was there I met a beautiful girl from La Paz and I'm hopin' me and her will live happily ever after but the time apart is killing me so please tell us that it worked out.


----------



## Alaino

BTW, here's a free translator ets.freetranslation. c o m <----it won't let me link but I'm sure you can figure out the address


----------



## Cabo2004

Thank you so much to all of you who wished me happy birthday on Cinco de Mayo!  I had a wonderful time though my daughter had chicken pox and I was working on finishing up a remodel due to a kitchen fire!  (I was trying to make egg rolls for the very first time, didn't work!)

Yes, life has been very interesting lately in Arizona!  Summer is coming again!  Turn up the heat!  (not on the stove!) Hope all of you are enjoying your year so far!

Aliano,
It sounds like you have been infected by the ways of Cabo.  It could truly be paradise!  Beautiful people, beautiful place...Mystery, romantic, Crazy and wild......  My girlfriends and I were always trying to conjure up a business strategy in Cabo so we could live there and walk on the beach every day...

As for my friend in Cabo, mi amor....we keep in touch and I will see him when I go with the Cabo Chicks in September.  But my love and life are here in the states as his in Cabo....The attraction was overwhelmingly strong but is now replaced with friendship and respect.  I know what I was missing in my life because of Cabo and now I try to live it a little every day here where I am!

Here is where I do most of my own translations as it is several translators on one site, so between them I can usually fair on my own!

translation.langenberg-com


Here is my secret place I like to visit when I need a break from the work day...I'm sure you will remember it if you were there!!!   Enjoy! and keep me posted on your heart love....  

Kindest Regards,

~Cabo Chick 2005~

mangodeck-com.mx/english/livecam_en.htm  

(You'll have to finesse the addresses but I'm sure you'll agree it's worth it! Let me know if you can't get to them and I'll send them to you directly!)


----------



## Cabo2004

I am going back to Cabo with the girls and my friend has asked me to bring something.  A barbie and I think its the Pegasus Horse but I cannot figure our Plebella?  I also can't decipher if he is on vacation starting Monday or if he is returning from vacation Monday.  Can you help me please?  I am leaving this Saturday!  Hope all is well with all of you!  

From Paco:
Hola susan una semana para volver a verte estoy feliz por eso, y por lo que 
me dijiste que querias traerme algo quiero pedirte de favor si puedes 
traerles a  las niña de Ana unas barbie.
pejaso pricesa plebella

bueno es todo y que me dices de tu familia como estan tus hijos como sigue 
la relacion entre tu y tu esposo, espero que todo este bien.
El lunes empieso a trabajar otra vez, estube de vacaciones 10 dias me las 
pasre muy bien estoy feliz por tu viaje que bienes a los cabo y estoy listo 
para casarme otra vez con tigo en el mango deck............
call me 624 14 36193 i see you in one week honey


----------



## VenusEnvy

Oooh,  it's good to hear from you again!



			
				Cabo2004 said:
			
		

> From Paco:
> Hi Susan. One week left to see you again, and for that, I'm so happy. And also because of what you told me, that you wanted to bring me something. I want to ask you for a favor, if you can bring these Barbies to Ana's daughter(s).
> 
> pejaso pricesa plebella
> 
> Well, that's it. How is your family? How are your children? How's your relationship going with your husband? I hope all is good. Monday I begin work again. I was on vacation for 10 days. They were great. I'm happy that you're coming, and I'm ready to marry you again on the mango deck.
> call me xxx xx xxxxx i see you in one week honey


Here you are! Good luck!


----------



## Cabo2004

Thank you!!

I am thinking that 
pejaso pricesa plebella

Means Pegasus, Princess ?  = Barbie and the Magic of Pegasus?

Hello to everyone and hopefully walmart has it!

Kindest Regards,

Cabo2004 - Susan


----------



## belén

Hello Susan, long time no see!!!

I think he means the different types of Barbie (dresses and costumes) that can be found and he means
Payaso (mispelled pejaso) - clown
Princesa (mispelled pricesa) - princess
Plebeya (mispelled plebella) - that would be a normal Barbie, the opposite of princess, one with plain clothes and without blue blood 
Plebeya comes from plebe

Have a great trip!
Belén 

(it would be great if you edit your post and delete the personal stuff like names and telephone number, better safe..)


----------



## zebedee

Hi there, 

I have a feeling that the Barbies he's referring to are: 
"The Princess and the Seamstress" which are 2 dolls in the same pack, one wearing princess clothes and the other wearing a peasant-girl outfit.
And the other one is the Pegasus horse Barbie.

Can you tell I have a 4-year old niece? 

Best of luck on the trip and I hope you have a wonderful time.

zeb


----------

